# Medical jobs in Italy



## ginam650

I'm new to this board and I have a couple questions. I've looked through the forum and didn't find anything on this particular topic so I though I'd throw it out there. 

I'm currently in the process of applying for dual citizenship. I have all the paperwork I need except for a couple docs from Italy, then I will meet with the local consulate and hopefully be good to go. 

Once I get my dual citizenship I would want to move to Italy, preferably to the Florence area. In the U.S. I'm a Medical Assistant and I was wondering if they use M.A.'s in Italy, and how easy is it to get a job in the medical field there? I don't speak any italian, but I'm attempting to learn now. I would prefer to work in a hospital, do the hospitals and clinics hire english speakers at all? I also have experience working as a executive assistant and customer service/administrative work. 

Thanks!


----------



## bunty16

I think you will need to learn the language before you apply for a job. I am a nurse and would not get a job that matches my skills unless my italian was good, there are no jobs for just english speaking staff, you will not be helpful to the rest of the staff /patients if you can only speak english, and would need to interpret the english to the italian staff, and as you know in medicine you need to be accurate in communication. There may be private clinics for english speakers in the major cities, but I don't know of any.


----------

